# Driving Classes ..Belhasa or Emirates Driving ?



## azmisaima (May 13, 2013)

Dear Friends,

Planning to start my driving classes soon. Stay in Jebel Ali and wanted to check which one is better from the experiences of other Belhasa or Emirates Driving. Any advantages or disadvantages or any other classes which can be recommended ??


----------



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

I remember Belhasa being mentioned by a colleague who signed up for some kind of special offer, that in the end turned out to be more expensive..so read their T&Cs (if you go with them).

My wife went with Emirates Driving (Discovery Gdns) and being an experienced driver , passed 1st time...(her country license was not recognised here). However, she did say that they were passing people to go on to take test that were NO WAY ready. One even mounted the kerb once, had no seatbelt on, and was still put forward...they are all crap really if compared to other standards of driving schools....so the choice is yours my dear


----------

